# A Reworked Smitty



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The sun's out today -- yay!








A long time ago I made a trade with Smitty and got this big, husky fork made from some kind of mystery wood.


















... Well, I loved it at the time. It was a great rock chucker. But tastes change... I am now pretty much interested in making small pocket hunters (Well, mostly. Actually I never know what I might decide to work on when I wake up in the morning.







) So I cut down the high,wide forks and made it into the following nice strong pocket-friendly (I dare not say poacher.) hunter.









I wasn't shooting it any more because of my arthritis. Low forks are much easier for me to handle. Also, I changed the color and made it darker for a -- to me -- better camo effect. I like it better now.
























Gonna strap it up with some strong bands later but I have to get out and do some Christmas shopping now. Great way to waste a sunny day -- shopping!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks good Bill.
I did the same with a couple of mine.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Now, that's my kind of natural. Love it!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Anything from Smitty is sure to put a smile on your face!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Purty! Love that camo effect. That little Hickory is sweet too.
Bill, just kill a can and call it a poacher. I say call it what you want. Nobody's knocking zombie slaying shooters or machete chuckers. You made it in America and you hunt cans with it. No further qualification is neccessary.

Kill Kill Kill, the bean can.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice Bill -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That new size looks very inviting to shoot. You do good work Bill.

That is what is great about slingshots, if need be they can be altered if need be to suit better our tastes.

I encourage anyone if they receive one from me to alter it rather than it sit on a shelf and never be used.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's exactly the right spirit, Ray. Even Nathan says he'd rather you shoot his creations and break them than make them drawer queens. If you break 'em then fix them. If you can't fix them make another one, he says. But they are made to be shot above all else. So when my wrists started getting too weak for the high forks and strong bands, I just made Smitty's fork into something I could keep on shooting, because Smitty is a real inspiration to me and a great slingshot expert. I'm pretty sure he'd rather see that than see his fork stuck in a no-shoot zone somewhere.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that's more my size. Looks like a great pocket shooter.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

nice! the wood is beautiful!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice looking slingshot! Has great grain showing and flows nice!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great modification, looks very good


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

That looks a lot like Empress Tree.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19759-two-empress-tree-pickles/?hl=%2Bempress+%2Btree


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice


----------

